# new photos of my little boy



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

Jimmy allowed me to take some new pictures of him


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, I'm glad Jimmy was in the mood for a little photo shoot, he is a very handsome budgie model, that's for sure!


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

aluz said:


> Oh, I'm glad Jimmy was in the mood for a little photo shoot, he is a very handsome budgie model, that's for sure!


 Thanks  , I've been teaching him to do little poses like in the last two photos I held my arms up in the same position and asked him to lift his wings. I just love how co-operative he is with photos. I believe he is a vein lil ****** lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Stacey,
Jimmy is as cute as pie! How cool that you are able to teach him to pose for the camera. :thumbsup:*


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Stacey,
> Jimmy is as cute as pie! How cool that you are able to teach him to pose for the camera. :thumbsup:*


Because Jimmy still isnt trained that well with stepping up and we are still trying to gain his trust I tend to sit by his cage talking to him and training him to do things on command, providing I show him what I mean as I say it he tends to copy


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Jimmy seems like a smart little bird and as they say - monkey see, monkey do. May I make a suggestion? Take the sandpaper sleeves off his perched. It isn't needed nor is it good for their feet as it can cause sores to form. Natural perches made out of bird safe tree branches are the best way to go, plus they look really nice in the cage.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Good call, Manda! I've read that budgies can get an impacted crop from ingesting the material on the sandpaper, so it's safer to go without. If your budgies are having a hard time holding on to the smooth wooden dowel, you can scruff it up a bit with a nail file.

Jimmy is just gorgeous and such a cute model! I can't believe he imitated you with his wings! That's awesome


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

BirdBrained said:


> Jimmy seems like a smart little bird and as they say - monkey see, monkey do. May I make a suggestion? Take the sandpaper sleeves off his perched. It isn't needed nor is it good for their feet as it can cause sores to form. Natural perches made out of bird safe tree branches are the best way to go, plus they look really nice in the cage.


I didn't realise, I thought it would help to keep his nails down (saving the stress of trying to be held while having them clipped), I will remove it in the morning cause hes asleep now and will sleep through till about 8, thanks for the advice.

PrincipePio Good call, Manda! I've read that budgies can get an impacted crop from ingesting the material on the sandpaper, so it's safer to go without. If your budgies are having a hard time holding on to the smooth wooden dowel, you can scruff it up a bit with a nail file.

Jimmy is just gorgeous and such a cute model! I can't believe he imitated you with his wings! That's awesome

I didn't realise that he could get a problem with his crop, he doesn't have a problem with holding I just didn't want his nails growing to long ( I had a budgie when I was 7 that had problems with overgrown nails). Jimmy does alot of mimicry he will happily sit there and open his beak so you can see his tongue if you stick yours out at him. He has such a personality he always comes up with new and inventive way to make me laugh


----------

